# Midnight Blue Pictures



## kircher21 (Aug 22, 2006)

Just thought I would share some pics

Here are some before and afters























































The last few are when I was running the support rods. Unfortunately someone damaged my front end so it will be changing soon.


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Love the front..*

I like the grills, may I ask where you purchased them?


----------



## kircher21 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks
I bought them from www.racemeshgrilles.com


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good, I actually looked for that color and couldn't find it. What kind of wheels are you sporting? :cheers


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

dude, whatever you do, don't post any more pictures like that....you made me very jealous of color. love that midnight blue  looks really good with spoiler delete and the addition of the front adjustable spoiler.


----------



## way2fasts (May 16, 2009)

what years did they make that color, cause i have never seen that before


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Wait, did you have your car painted Midnight blue? Or is that a factory color?

If so I need to too now  Gee thanks 

Or I bought the wrong one.......In either case i feel like a FAILURE!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

**** this thread is old.......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That front lip looks hideous, most especially with the turnbuckles holding it in place.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

dude your car looks badass. I'm trying to put those grills on mine. But tryinto get the funds first. But i love the color


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

What size are the rims? Are they TSWs'? They look perfect.


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw one that color on Ebay and it looked NICE, only other one I've ever seen!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Car looks smooth without the spoiler!! I may have to do that too!!


----------

